# Nubian ?s/Medial?



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I am working on trying to get my family to let me buy a Nubian as a 4-H project (so far no. :roll: ) And I raise pygmies so I know nothing much about Nubians or dairy goats in general.
Can someone please tell me important info regarding Nubians. IE color names and what you look for in Nubians?? :? 

Thanks!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Nubian ?s*

I love Nubians! lol

You want a nice straight topline, wide escutcheon, strong feet and legs, basically the same as any other dairy goat. But you want nice long pendulous ears that don't have very good control at all, and a nice roman nose. (my doe Lyric has a really good roman nose) I don't really think there are any very specific names for Nubian colors though since they come in such a wide range of colors. (don't quote me on that though, lol)

Ask any other questions you want to. :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Nubian ?s*

Thanks! I know a lot about good and bad udders but I can't seem to figure out what a good medial is? :shrug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Nubian ?s*

I'll find a good picture for ya. :thumbup:

Edit: Okay not 100% sure on this, but I believe that my doe Lyrae (who passed away) had a good medial. (basically that line seperating the right from the left)










Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nubian ?s*

Crissa.....does have some beautiful nubians..and the know how on them...I wish I can give you advice ...but I know boers the best..........there may be a few more nubian breeders around... that may also know.....and give there advice..... :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Jacque needs to see this topic, she knows WAY more than I do! I'm still just learning. :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The Medial Suspensory Ligament(MSL) is the ligament dividing the two halves of the udder into separate halves, and it also helps to support the udder. Crissa's doe Lyrae has a very nice medial.

Here is an example of too much medial









Her medial divided her udder too much and as the appraiser explained to me her ligament was too short, which in turn would eventually cause her to lose attachments in her udder.

I don't have a pic of a medial that barely divides the udder but basically it makes the udder look almost like a circle at the bottom with very little visible division.

Here is another example of a good medial


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Crissa and Sarah! That helps alot!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

There is a post in this section titled UDDERS, it got some good examples of udder faults, as well as some good udder pictures. 
As for the confirmation you are looking for You want a long deep doe, she should be wedge shaped when viewed from the top and the side. She should have good straight legs toeing straight ahead. Short strong pasturns and tight toes. She should havea long neck tight flat shoulders blending smoothly into her withers and brisket. These charecteristics are important not just for the show ring but for the bucket as well. A doe who is put together well is going to have an easier tme having kids and making milk. She will have more years in the bucket then a doe who isnt so good.
beth


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Sarah has some really good examples for you. Here are couple of my girls...

This is a 2 year old 2nd freshener.









And this is a 2 year old 1st freshener. It's a bit hard to see her MSL in this pic, but she has a good MSL.









I agree with Beth. And those are characteristics you want to see on any dairy doe.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you all! That makes it much more clear, thanks to everyone's help! :hi5:


----------

